# Brahms Piano Trio in C Major Op.87



## bplary (Sep 13, 2009)

Hey all, just had a performance of the first movement of this great piece. Thought I'd share it, see if anyone had any feedback..I'm the pianist by the way.
P.S. I know where the mistakes are >.< so no need to point those out!


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Jan 7, 2010)

jeans, short pants, sneakers to play Brahms. So wrong. But congrats nevertheless. You guys gave a good performance. This trio is all about the start. You guys nailed that well.


----------



## bplary (Sep 13, 2009)

Haha I know, it was an informal concert. Most of the attendees were either parents or family friends. 
It was a program where we have a week to put this piece together under the tutelage of professional musicians, a great experience overall. Playing Brahms for a week with two beautiful girls, can't get any better than that!


----------

